# Pond stocking question?



## mack300 (Jan 13, 2003)

I figured this is the best place to ask this question. My uncle has pond about an acre big. Last summer my aunt put in too much of a weed killing agent andwiped out all of its fish. The pond used to have a good population of bluegill and sunfish and some very large bass. I was just wondering where to buy fish for his pond. His birthday is coming up and he has always let me fish and hunt his land. Any help on places would be appreciated Thanks. The property is in northern Macomb county.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Best advice I could provide would be to contact your local fish biologist to see if he/she know of some place. I don't know myself.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Imlay City Fish Farm


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Yep, Imlay City Fish Farm
Take the size and depth of the pond with you and maybe they can help you with how many to put in.
Don't over stock

AddressImlay City *Fish* *Farms* Inc
[size=-1](810) 724-2185[/size]
[size=-1]1442 N Summers Rd[/size]
[size=-1]Imlay City, MI 48444[/size]
[size=-1]4 mi NW [/size]


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Sorry to here about the fish kill. I got mine from Stoney Creek 1-800-448-3873. They brought mine to my pond and put them in. You can order them and pick them up at different places and times in the Spring and Fall. You can call them and ask for a Pond Supply Catalog. Hope that helps.


----------

